# Goodbye TTC....hello 330d



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

I was sad to say goodbye to the TT, but it was time to move on.
Hopefully we'll see the new owner on here soonish.

Anyway I'm now officially another "Other Marques" owner.... with a 330d sport, so already a tried and tested car, just not really with the TTs looks, but lots of things that make up :wink: 
... one of which is the AmD One-click. Seems that what I didn't try on the TT I get to have on the BM 

Buy my count thats now 4 ex-TTers who've gone the 330d route.
Any one else?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Not the 'd' I'm afraid but a 330Ci Sport about a year back and very happy with it. It'll grow on you more and more as time goes on.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jonno said:


> I was sad to say goodbye to the TT, but it was time to move on.
> Hopefully we'll see the new owner on here soonish.
> 
> Anyway I'm now officially another "Other Marques" owner.... with a 330d sport, so already a tried and tested car, just not really with the TTs looks, but lots of things that make up :wink:
> ...


Oh a 330D? Dreadful, rattly thing, slow and unrefined. But you'll get used to it. :wink:

No Tuning Box?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome guys 8)

:lol: @ garyc - can you add a tuning box once its One-clicked ?
(Maybe I should ask AmD that one... actually, thats not a bad idea..)
I think I need to investigate.

I've already benefited from the extra bhp and torque and space, not to mention all the other gizmos)

Gary - you sent me a link to the Tuning Box ppl, did you go direct or to a UK supplier?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Jonno - you fit it yourself, there is a distributor in Ireland, they relieve you of â‚¬500 and it takes 5 mins to fit.

You don't have to be mechanically minded.[/code]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Jonno,

I've not driven a remapped 330d although I have no doubts that it will be good. As mentioned by Snaxo elsewhere, the remapping route tweaks fuel AND boost. The TB just works just on fuelling. The results are similar +40ish bhp and 50ft lbs either way.

Remapping is more sophistcated solution, as it's tailored to an extent. It is also less stealthy and nearly two times more expensive than a TB.

You'd have to speak to AMD about using both beacsue the fuelling from the TB may get out of kilter with the new map, that I presume works on standard fuelling. I don't think you'd get Double Bubble - ie +40hp from both.

Horses for courses. Torque _is_ cheap :wink:

Enjoy.


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi, looks like im going the same way 330d Sport Saloon!!!

my jobs changed massively in the last few months and has resulted in my mileage increasing from 750 per month to 1500/2000 - i love the TT but i need something that will eat the motorway miles up and return better than the 30mpg the TTs giving me when i'm getting paid 25p/mile in mileage allowance. I drove a 320d but its not got the umph and i think id get bored very quickly, the 330d certainly has that and it sounds nice too.

Question what sort of economy are you guys getting from a 330 d on the Motorway i know its not the be all and end all but its quite important to me. I know most of the time you guys give me some sensible answers.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

marksovereign said:


> Hi, looks like im going the same way 330d Sport Saloon!!!
> 
> my jobs changed massively in the last few months and has resulted in my mileage increasing from 750 per month to 1500/2000 - i love the TT but i need something that will eat the motorway miles up and return better than the 30mpg the TTs giving me when i'm getting paid 25p/mile in mileage allowance. I drove a 320d but its not got the umph and i think id get bored very quickly, the 330d certainly has that and it sounds nice too.
> 
> ...


The 320d is a completely different kettle of fish. A bit like comparing 4 pot Audi with a six pot for smooothness growl etc.

Just passed 38K miles in just over year. I reset the DIS every 2K miles.

It was 38mpg for fist 10K miles. It has since settled to a steady 41-42 mpg.  

When Mrs C uses it, it goes up to 43-44mpg if i reset it befoehand.

I do not hang around and am not shy to 'get my foot in'.

I still find the economy quite astonishing when you take the grunt on hand into account.

I also see in Autocar that the twin turbo 335 will come with 410ft lbs at 2000 rpm and 275hp at crank. I will probbaly get one next for my business car if I think I can live with the looks.

It's already pretty impressive with 380 ft lbs and 245hp.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I am similar - 40-43mpg on the motorway depending on cruising speed.

DO NOT BUY THE AUTO.

I had one and it only returned 32-33mpg on the motorway. And it sapped the power.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Great consumption for the performance - why does anyone buy the 330ci ??

James.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Great consumption for the performance - why does anyone buy the 330ci ??
> 
> James.


Shhhhhsh. :wink:

ps 330ci does sound v nice at high revs, is even smoother than 330d, but still has that 4000+rpm to red line zing that petrolheads covet.

One of the best engines around. Just a tad flaccid low down.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

marksovereign said:


> Hi, looks like im going the same way 330d Sport Saloon!!!
> 
> my jobs changed massively in the last few months and has resulted in my mileage increasing from 750 per month to 1500/2000 - i love the TT but i need something that will eat the motorway miles up and return better than the 30mpg the TTs giving me when i'm getting paid 25p/mile in mileage allowance. I drove a 320d but its not got the umph and i think id get bored very quickly, the 330d certainly has that and it sounds nice too.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it might be just what you need Mark. I've only just got mine so no decent m'way runs to report on yet. I did notice with just under 3/4 tank remaining the range still shows about 430 miles....

I'd echo Carl's comments re the Auto tho, but I'm biased against them anyway. 
Unless you want to buy new (when they're Â£31-35k depending on spec) there are not many used examples about - might pay to start looking now. - dealers and autotrader worth a look.

If you're looking at used cars, the engine spec was changed in '03, but confusingly not at one set date it seems (probably to do with the x5 taking supplies of the 330d unit), don't think there were any other changes at that time, but they did revise suspension and lights and some other stuff - I think in either late 01 or early 02. 
In terms of spec its your choice really, far more options than the TT (by far)

Worth checking out the servicing deal on the new cars - I think its either 3 or 5 years from 1st reg., so a bargain really.

You can always give me a shout (IM here) with any questions - I'll help if I can - Carl and gary have had their cars for much longer tho.
Also some interesting tuning options available too.( :wink: )


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Great consumption for the performance - why does anyone buy the 330ci ??
> ...


I'm on about 7k miles now with my 330ci and it seems to have started loosening up a lot more now. Where it was a bit juddery for the first 6k or so miles it seems to be pulling a lot smoother and harder.

Or maybe I've just learned how to wring it's neck properly after having a turbo charged car for 2 years.

Either way I like it


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jonno said:


> marksovereign said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, looks like im going the same way 330d Sport Saloon!!!
> ...


Jonno,

Just noted you are also in Bristol/Poole which is also where I am (Bristol week days, Poole for boating at weekends in summer).

You can always try my TB on your car, or just drive mine, if you wanted to see what difference it makes. IM me if interested.

gary


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

6 weeks to go for mine. 

Looks like the 330d is fast becoming the most popular "ex-TT" drivers car.

Jonno

Drive garys car if you can, I drove a standard one too not long after and a tuning box will be the first thing on my list.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Cheers fellas!
The car came with the AmD OneClick, and as gary says, I think its an either / or rather than a double of quits (btu it was worth a try :wink: )

We're rapidly going to need a 330d sub-forum in other marques.
:roll:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Is the 3 year servicing deal still free? When I bought mine they were giving it away for free.

Mine is on 17500 miles and showing 2500 miles to its first service.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...and did the dealer install the One Click on a new car?

Intrigued.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> ...and did the dealer install the One Click on a new car?
> 
> Intrigued.


LOL, no I think I see the confusion here Gary, mine's used - a June'02 model. The guy I bought it from had AmD do it. 
When I mentioned it to AmD they knew it straight away, so I suspect it could be one of very few they've done (?) / either that or the map was a bu$$er to do :?

BTW, thanks for the offer re the TB etc, but its early days with the car for the moment, so I'll pass for now - thanks anyway.

Carl - have you sold yet? / still intending too? - there's a chap on TS.net that's looking for a newish 330d - not sure its its touring or saloon tho

see here http://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads...=204977&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ah understood Jonno :idea:

My TB probably wouldn't connect or work on a 185hp engine anyway.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Is the 3 year servicing deal still free? When I bought mine they were giving it away for free.
> 
> Mine is on 17500 miles and showing 2500 miles to its first service.


Not sure, think they may be back to Â£500 fixed and including more models.


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks for all the info guys. Looks like my 330D is going to arrive next week - dealers been great and im impressed so far.

One question whats tyre wear like ? with all that torque i could imagine its fairly heavy. Any idea of replacement costs ? Mines running on PS2s i think

Mark


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

marksovereign said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. Looks like my 330D is going to arrive next week - dealers been great and im impressed so far.
> 
> One question whats tyre wear like ? with all that torque i could imagine its fairly heavy. Any idea of replacement costs ? Mines running on PS2s i think
> 
> Mark


You lucky man!
I've only had the car a couple of weeks, but its still on the original Bridgestones @ 18k miles. I'm sure GaryC will have changed his tyres at least once, so will have a better idea.
I'd say my tyres have about 4-5mm left (wear is pretty even) but I'll be swapping for PS2s before too long. The main reason being that I'm used to them (had 'em on the TT after the PS1s) and liked them, whereas I'm less sure on the current tyres and they seem very prone to tramline along ruts.

As to cost, depends on the size of course (I think some cars (SEs?) have 17", the sport's 18"s) Initial quotes look like about Â£600-700 for all 4 :? 
Mind you, that was just a couple of calls, maybe cheaper if you hunt.

Anyone else have any experience?


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

Well ive got most of the bits off the TT now and shes ready to go, Im feeling a bit strange because I really dont want her to go but know its mad to keep her. Anyway the 330D's due next week so I thought it was time to get some driving tips from you guys cos having drien diesels before know they are totally different.

So wheres the power, whats the optimum change up revs and are you best off treading on them ,or being a bit more refined in ones drivong style ????

Incidentally i looked on the BMW used vehicle locator earlier and there was only one manual 330d available in the country. Maybe the secrets getting out !!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Mark

Are you part exchanging your car at a BMW dealer ?

Did you get a good price ?

I gave up looking for a used 330d manual (tourer though) and plumped for a new one.

Gavin


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just on the subject of these, are the older models - those 330Ds going back to a W reg - essentially the same?

Spotted one for Â£13k on a W plate and it looks like a good buy if everything that you've all said is true of the engine. Also, what sort of mileage do these things do - ie is buying a one with almost 90,000 miles on it wise?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Mark
I know just how you feel re the TT going - it was actually still very special, and I was very sorry to see it go - like you needs must and it was just too small and the Mrs just couldn't get our daughter in the back...

In terms of the power delivery - its very different to the TT.
Mine has AmD's one-click, and I've not switched to the std map yet.
The power comes in with a vengence @ about 1.5k rpm and carries on up to roughly 4k. I've not seen either the std or re-mapped curves, but with the highly sensitive seat-of-the-pants meter, I'd say it drops off by 4.5k.
The torque is massive - just no need to change down really.

If you do plant it while still in the twisties (even in the dry) you get a telling off from the traction control which flashes like mad - I've yet to drive it in the wet, but expect much more of the same just in 4/5th ( :roll: )

What spec are you getting on the new one? - so much more to choose than the TT options list (mind you, more useless items too I fear)
Good luck with the BM


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

gcp said:


> Mark
> 
> Are you part exchanging your car at a BMW dealer ?
> 
> ...


Hi Gav

I've pxed my car with the BMW dealer- they offered Â£1k more than the supplying Audi dealer against an A4Tdi (Â£21k for an Apr 03 Coupe 20,000 miles)

The Manuals are like rocking horse dung and V expensive - i would have liked one because of the dog but they were too expensive used - and theres no way im buying new because of the 1st year hit. Quite happy with saloon anyway cos the wifes got a 4x4

Mark


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

jonno said:


> Mark
> I know just how you feel re the TT going - it was actually still very special, and I was very sorry to see it go - like you needs must and it was just too small and the Mrs just couldn't get our daughter in the back...
> 
> In terms of the power delivery - its very different to the TT.
> ...


Hi Jonno

Im just getting the standard spec Sports saloon with Leather which is pretty much loaded up anyway. ive got a PDA for Sat Nav and I agree a lot of the extras are a bit much but thats BMW for you.

I'll report back when ive got a few miles under the belt

Mark


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Kell said:


> Just on the subject of these, are the older models - those 330Ds going back to a W reg - essentially the same?
> 
> Spotted one for Â£13k on a W plate and it looks like a good buy if everything that you've all said is true of the engine. Also, what sort of mileage do these things do - ie is buying a one with almost 90,000 miles on it wise?


Anyone? :?:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Just on the subject of these, are the older models - those 330Ds going back to a W reg - essentially the same?
> ...


Pre May build 03 cars had a different engine and gearbox - 185hp and 5 speeds.

Post May 03 engines have an extra 100cc, diffferent turbo (i think!) and fuel pump plus more efficienet cooling system, bigger brakes and revised spring/damper settings.

I have driven both back to back, and the 204hp later model can run for longer in each gear, whereas the 185hop 5 speeder requires a bit more cog swapping.

Best performance is had by changing up at 4200 rpm where the revs drop back to 3000ish rpm keeping engine 'in th zone'. But as most who have come from relatively peaky turbo petrol engines soon discover, strong torque is avaialble in any gear at 2000rpm. The tuned engines really take off from 2600rpm.

It's too early to know about any problems woth the 204hp engine - I have had none in 38K miles over the last year.

Fuel pump is the achilles heel on older 185hp cars especially if they have been tuned. A number of 530ds with same 185hp suffered some medium mileage turbo failiures. An AA report drawing attention to the conditiopn of the fuel pump and turbo, would be agood investment.

As with all higher mileage cars, regular servicing and oil changes should be in the FSH.

However put into perspective, these cars are still a far more reliable high mileage punt than a turbo petrol Audi....think 200K+ miles on an engine.

Also most rack up these mileages at 2000rpm out on the motorways. 2500 rpm gives 90ish in mine.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Thanks for that Gary - can't profess to know much at all about BMWs, but am tempted by the idea of a 330D as a 'family' car, just wondered if it was worth holding out for the new model or a late shape old model as it will be undoubtedly cheaper and from what I've read here, al ot ewasier to find.

When was the new version launched?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Thanks for that Gary - can't profess to know much at all about BMWs, but am tempted by the idea of a 330D as a 'family' car, just wondered if it was worth holding out for the new model or a late shape old model as it will be undoubtedly cheaper and from what I've read here, al ot ewasier to find.
> 
> When was the new version launched?


Don't know exact dates, but I know mine was in the very first UK batch built in May 03, registered June 03 on a 03 plate.

the new Touring probably won't hit the UK until very late 05/early 06.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

So the 330D Tourings advertised for sale on Autotrader are, presumably the old shape, but with the new engine?

ANd if so, what is the designation forthe old shape and new shape shells? eg - E46 or 36 or whatever the model numers are...


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Kell said:


> So the 330D Tourings advertised for sale on Autotrader are, presumably the old shape, but with the new engine?
> 
> ANd if so, what is the designation forthe old shape and new shape shells? eg - E46 or 36 or whatever the model numers are...


Current shape = E46, launched 1998
Previous = E36, finished 1998

I would guess that the ones you have seen are E46 with 184bhp engine.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

E46 had facelift - different lights, grill, bonnet, front wings plus steering and suspension chnages for the 01 model year (when the 328 morphed into the 330), so in effect there are 3 iterations of 330d E46s;

launch model 185hp - orange front and rear indicator lenses, squarer lights. Up to w reg (?)

01 facelift model as per first para, also with 185 hp 5 speed.

04 Model year 204hp 6 speed model.

Â£15K should put you in the 01 X or Y plate space I'd have thought.


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

Well She's gone - I really didnt like watching someone else driving my pride and joy down the road. 

First Impressions of the 330d - it cant be a diesel !!! diesels dont run like this , pull like this, sound like this.

Its silky smooth, pulls like a train, cruises like a beauty and is quite a revelation. Gary C comments about being unrefined !!! then our Gary does tend to be somewhat contoversial !! 

I think this beast is going to do exactly what i wanted, the way i wanted it to - I'll keep you posted.

Mark.

Ps the biggest shock is looking in the mirror and seeing how far away the rear screen is !! Its quite a surreal experience.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

marksovereign said:


> Well She's gone - I really didnt like watching someone else driving my pride and joy down the road.


Sad moment, esp when you've some good memories of ppl, places, meets, mods and the TT 8)

Welcome to the BM clan tho. - the car really does grow on you. Dodgy hifi aside :x

1st mod planned yet?
Tuning box ?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

marksovereign said:


> First Impressions of the 330d - it cant be a diesel !!! diesels dont run like this , pull like this, sound like this.
> 
> Its silky smooth, pulls like a train, cruises like a beauty and is quite a revelation. Gary C comments about being unrefined !!! then our Gary does tend to be somewhat contoversial !!
> 
> ...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=29026

:roll:


----------

